# Normal Lochia or BV?



## AlaaJ (Nov 5, 2010)

I had red, heavy lochia for about 1 week pp and then the blood totally disappeared (haven't seen a drop since) and became bright yellow discharge. Almost neon yellow. And it's enough discharge to have to wear a pad.

I suspected an infection, but doctor dismissed it as normal lochia and said discharge should disappear altogether in a few days (it hasn't). My lochia wasn't like this following my other births. I don't smell anything bad or fishy and don't have any itching, just a sensation of burning -- which could be the episiotomy, whoknows.

Is this normal -- has anyone here ever had their lochia turn to bright yellow discharge?


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, that's within the range of normal. If you get a bad odor or abdominal pain, that might be something off.


----------

